# Specktra.net selling/swapping information [updated 12.01.09]



## Janice (Mar 27, 2005)

Question: *Can I post my items for sale or swap on these forums?*

Answer: Yes, you can. We have a special set of forums called the Clearance Bin. There are a couple of qualifications before you can access the clearance bin:


You must have a minimum of 50 posts


You must be a registered member for at least 30 days
 
The reason we have these minimum requirements is because:


We do not want members who join only to post their wares


We do not want members joining and then "spamming" the forum to reach the minimum required posts

Once you reach 50 posts and 30 days of being a registered user your membership is *automatically* promoted and access is granted to the forums. However until then you will be unable to even see the forums in the forum listing. _Please wait at least 24 hours before contacting a staff member about your access to the CB forums after making your 50th post_. Since the promotion is automatic the forum executes a script once an hour to check for eligible accounts for promotion. 

To make it absolutely clear - Postwhoring to reach 50 posts IS NOT allowed. You will have your access restricted and your account will be suspended if this happens.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## vloky (Sep 28, 2005)

oh, I was wondering why there was feedback for the clearance bin, yet I saw no such thing.


----------



## Magpie (Oct 26, 2005)

That answers my question then!  I thought I was having a blonde moment when I couldn't find it.


----------



## blondehott (Mar 14, 2006)

THANKS for info.I'm a newbie too


----------



## bubbas454 (Mar 18, 2006)

great thanks I just asked this question ill close it now


----------



## eve62 (Apr 26, 2006)

*thought i was going crazy*

Thanks, i thought i was going crazy when i couldn't find it.


----------



## Masucci (Jun 2, 2006)

This explains a lot!  Thank you!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 5, 2006)

good to know. thanks


----------



## im_a_princess (Jun 5, 2006)

good info. thanks!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks For The Info !!!!!!!!


----------



## turquesa (Jul 28, 2006)

thanks so much!


----------



## vbretta (Aug 2, 2006)

Ive been curious about that! Thanks!


----------



## I_shop_at_MAC (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks.....now I'm alot smarter!


----------



## xdaniellex (Sep 1, 2006)

Oooh now I understand

Thanks


----------



## love_and_hate (Sep 1, 2006)

I still cant seem to find it and its making me feel retarded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Kali


----------



## Janice (Sep 2, 2006)

The CB forums are located at the very bottom of the forum listing.


----------



## love_and_hate (Sep 2, 2006)

I ended up finding it shortly after I posted that. Lol, thank you though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Kali


----------



## Pink Lady (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for this wonderful info. I'm new to the forum and had been wondering where it was that members were getting products from on this site lol


----------



## sadeyes32 (Sep 19, 2006)

geez, where have i been?  i've been registered for some time now and never knew about the CB.  i've always wondered how people have sold/swapped on Specktra!


----------



## ElixirIce (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info!  I wanted to put a few things up and was wondering if there even was a forum for selling/swapping or if I was just blind haha.  Thanks again!


----------



## bpumpkin (Sep 25, 2006)

Aha, this explains a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks.


----------



## vickih (Sep 27, 2006)

ahh.. this makes it clear.. good to know. 
thanks!


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 29, 2006)

*thanks for the info*


----------



## thebeautyjunkie (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks! i was wondering how it all worked!


----------



## kalice (Dec 5, 2006)

thanks! this is sure to bring me out of lurker mode


----------



## marianzhou (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks . i was wodnerign about this


----------



## HoldMeGirl (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for that information... It answers my questions, definitely.


----------



## carrotcake (Feb 6, 2007)

ah, thanks


----------



## TechnoKitty (Mar 17, 2007)

So, I have a question...I can't ask someone on the cp forum to cp me stuff from the lightful collection until I have made 20 posts? But I can't post too much in a certain amount of time to have made 20 posts either? Even if I am not wanting to sell something? Thanks.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TechnoKitty* 

 
_So, I have a question...I can't ask someone on the cp forum to cp me stuff from the lightful collection until I have made 20 posts?_

 
Correct! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TechnoKitty* 

 
_ But I can't post too much in a certain amount of time to have made 20 posts either? Even if I am not wanting to sell something? Thanks._

 
Correct also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Post whoring to gain access is not allowed.  Quality posts/replies are.  If you have any further questions, feel free to PM me!
Thanks!!


----------



## macsuperfreak (Apr 16, 2007)

Does the clearance bin / swapping apply to those in Australia?


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you sooo much for clearing this up ive been wondering about how people sold and swapped on specktra...


----------



## Dawn (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macsuperfreak* 

 
_Does the clearance bin / swapping apply to those in Australia?_

 
Yes it does!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






There are swappers from all over the world!


----------



## little teaser (Apr 17, 2007)

i love the cb


----------



## missli422 (Jul 1, 2007)

thank you...i was wondering why specktra didnt have swap for a second


----------



## starr (Jul 4, 2007)

oh wow. now i really have to get out of my lurker mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thank you for this information. I'm glad to know that worldwide swaps are allowed


----------



## *_* (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info !


----------



## jakluk4 (Jul 13, 2007)

thank you!!!!!


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I was wondering where it was.


----------



## anickia (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks for the info. very helpful!


----------



## lilaanne (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks for this post! it's beeing drivng me crazy all day.

I need to work hard to rech toe 20 posts now! I'm more of researcher than a talker as I'm new to the online makeup comminuty


----------



## vcarina88x (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for answering this!


----------



## paula3boys (Jul 21, 2007)

SO does that mean you have to have 20 posts to list something for sale/swap or in order to buy/swap something or BOTH?


----------



## Janice (Jul 21, 2007)

Both.


----------



## curlygirl45 (Aug 1, 2007)

This explains why I could never figure out where the sellers were.


----------



## clamster (Aug 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *curlygirl45* 

 
_This explains why I could never figure out where the sellers were._

 
HAHA I accidently clicked to thank you.


----------



## Jenlai (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 18, 2007)

LOL....atleast now I know I wasnt the only one having this problem LOL


----------



## sleepykrngrl (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been curious about that
thanks for the info~~


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 5, 2007)

I was wondering about this too!  Thanks for sharing this valuable info!


----------



## lovesittxx (Nov 6, 2007)

Ah thanks! I couldn't figure out why I couldn't see the forum haha!


----------



## verybecca (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm confused about posting here but I'm looking for an (edited by Holstrom4)...hewp!
Becca


----------



## Dawn (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *verybecca* 

 
_I'm confused about posting here but I'm looking for an (edited by Holstrom4)...hewp!
Becca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi, if you read the first post in this thread, it will explain all the details about the Selling/Swapping area.  If you have any further questions, feel free to PM me


----------



## velvett21 (Nov 21, 2007)

And this is why it pays to read all the rules and FAQs and every other sticky on specktra because I was so dazed and confused.


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks! i was wondering about this. i thought i just couldnt find it for some reason.


----------



## MAC_Newbie (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## vcarina88x (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks for the useful info!


----------



## macismine (Mar 7, 2008)

that's clears up a lot of questions! thanks!


----------



## Sparklz55 (Mar 18, 2008)

what is post whoring?

lol..i love that term.

I wish I would have found this topic earlier..I asked about this last night or the night before...but it's nice to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I don't know who would only want to go to the CB...you girlies have awesome topics to talk about on here!

I'm lovin' it already!


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 21, 2008)

Very Helpful. Thank You.


----------



## KristineEL (Mar 26, 2008)

Now if I could only find out how many posts I have.... I know it's been about a year...


----------



## lsperry (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristineEL* 

 
_Now if I could only find out how many posts I have.... I know it's been about a year..._

 
Click on your name; then click on "View Public Profile". You have 24 posts.


----------



## GloomyBear22 (Apr 4, 2008)

thank you! i was wondering why I couldnt find this section anywhere in the forum =_=


----------



## xangela (Apr 9, 2008)

Ooooh, so that's why I can't find that section of the forum. Haha. Thanks for the info!


----------



## red.pill (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks for the information... i'm more of a silent person, but sale threads are sure very motivating! can't wait to see them...


----------



## Maricza (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 13, 2008)

what is postwhoring?


----------



## Dawn (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickenkebob* 

 
_what is postwhoring?_

 

One who goes on a message board and deliberately posts large quantities of posts with minimal meaning whatsoever.


----------



## bubbette12 (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## themarymac (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, I was about to ask about this!


----------



## April47 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Magpie* 

 
_That answers my question then!  I thought I was having a blonde moment when I couldn't find it._

 
Haha, me too!


----------



## PorcelainChina (Sep 8, 2008)

Good point and good to know. Thanks!


----------



## chavezwifey (Oct 4, 2008)

ok great i had no idea ha ha! thanks!!!


----------



## gdsepu (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## camaromom (Nov 9, 2008)

oh ok , now i have figured out why i cant see this forum !!  lol


----------



## Prinsesa (Nov 10, 2008)

Janice actually sends out an automatic message when you register about the Swap/Selling rules.


----------



## trishalynn0708 (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool! I can't wait to get into this section.


----------



## kmbirkel (Dec 1, 2008)

This was really helpful, thank you!


----------



## lapeno (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks so much!


----------



## luckystar2002 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm glad I found this...I suppose I should start posting so i can participate instead of always lurking


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Dec 3, 2008)

So, I need 20+ posts just to see that section, right?


----------



## joshari (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  This clears up a lot.


----------



## Dawn (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jojo Ungh* 

 
_So, I need 20+ posts just to see that section, right?_

 
Quoting the first post in this thread:

"Question: Can I post my items for sale or swap on these forums?

Answer: Yes, you can. We have a special set of forums called the "Clearance Bin" and "Clearance Bin Europe". There are a couple of qualifications before you can access the clearance bin:

    * You must have a minimum of 20 posts

    * You must be a registered member for at least 5 days


The reason we have these minimum requirements is because:

    * We do not want members who join only to post their wares

    * We do not want members joining and then "spamming" the forum to reach the minimum required posts


Once you reach 20 posts and 5 days of being a registered user your membership is automatically promoted and access is granted to the forums. However until then you will be unable to even see the forums in the forum listing. Please wait at least 24 hours before contacting a staff member about your access to the CB forums after making your 20th post. Since the promotion is automatic the forum executes a script once an hour to check for eligible accounts for promotion.

To make it absolutely clear - Postwhoring to reach 20 posts IS NOT allowed. You will have your access restricted and your account will be suspended if this happens."


----------



## zmnim (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## MakeUpGeek (Dec 24, 2008)

Very clever idea to do it like that!


----------



## javachip (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice! I've been a member here for a long time but I never post, now I have another incentive


----------



## shelavou (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info... After searching a bit I found what I needed to know!


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 4, 2009)

i've been a lurker of this forum for months w/o registering and dint even know about the clearance bin! cool~


----------



## jszky (Jun 11, 2009)

Sweet, thank you!


----------



## smiley13tree (Jun 12, 2009)

Now I need to start getting those posts! THanks for the info.


----------



## PrincessBoa (Jun 14, 2009)

Ooh I wondered about why it wouldn't show up and such..thanks so much for that information! ^^ Very helpful!

-PrincessBoa


----------



## cindycs (Jun 15, 2009)

this is great. i was really confused about this too!


----------



## 0:] (Jul 5, 2009)

Ha.  Everything makes sense now..i was looking all over for it and never found it.  I finally found it after googling it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yayy


----------



## clb1968 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for this posts, I guess instead of lurking I need to post more often.


----------



## mochaloca (Jul 12, 2009)

I cant wait to get into the Clearance Bin!


----------



## MACaDiiCt5!90 (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow that cleared up a whole lot! i was soo confused Thankyou


----------



## arkmom2girls (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for this info!


----------



## ElleK7 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanx for the info! I was wondering why I couldn't see the clearance bin! 
(Trying to work on my 20th post, lol)


----------



## Nushki (Nov 8, 2009)

I feel so silly asking this, but I can't find the CB. I think I have over 20 posts... how/where can I find it?


----------



## isayhai (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## pleomorphic (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, thanks for the info.


----------



## tthelwell (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks so much! I was wondering where the sway forum was!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 27, 2010)

i'm really confused. when i try to post a sale it says 'page not found' as soon as i click post/preview

is there something i'm doing wrong/need to change?


----------



## Dawn (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *riotlove* 

 
_i'm really confused. when i try to post a sale it says 'page not found' as soon as i click post/preview

is there something i'm doing wrong/need to change?_

 
Hi, we are aware of an issue with that and are trying to gather more info of exactly what is happening.  If you could please check out this thread: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f181/n...s-post-157326/
and add your experience, which may help isolate the issue.
Thanks!


----------



## lovekatrina (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so glad I found this! I was so confused when people talked about a 'clearance bin'. Thank you!


----------



## larababyx (Apr 14, 2010)

thankyou for the info ! x


----------



## suuzieq (Apr 12, 2011)

I appreciate the info


----------



## monley (Jul 18, 2011)

Hehe. Thanks for this post. I'm new here so yeah


----------



## monley (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for the info =D


----------



## urshz (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I am kinda new here and always wondered where the "selling" section is


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

thank you


----------



## roop300 (Oct 24, 2012)

cant wait to access the cb


----------



## LucyCarmelada (Nov 5, 2012)

So confused until found this. Thanks!


----------



## sadiebaby781 (Dec 27, 2012)

This was so helpful! thanks!!


----------



## pics (Feb 24, 2013)

I found it!! Thanks


----------



## Electrarock (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## nmurray880 (Jun 1, 2013)

OK thanks Janice.


----------



## nmurray880 (Jun 1, 2013)

OK I thought of something ...if I lose track of my posts do you message or notify me to let me know I have the option to buy and trade?


----------



## Janice (Jun 2, 2013)

No, we don't have that functionality at this time. It's a great suggestion though, thanks!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Jul 2, 2013)

awesome thanks!


----------



## Mi55V33 (Feb 19, 2014)

this site and mua are two of my favorite sites to learn from all you experts! Now I have another reason!  .   :urock:


----------



## karme (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info! Long time lurker who finally joined here.


----------



## MISSRED (Jan 4, 2015)

Happy to be on here, thank you for all of the info!


----------



## Dawn (Jan 14, 2019)




----------

